# x



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

x


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you count subway and swiss chalet as fast food

Then prob ten times a week


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe 5 times a month. I think that's pretty good, considering I work in the same plaza as a McDonalds.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe 5 times a month. I think that's pretty good, considering I work in the same plaza as a McDonalds.


Do you consider swiss chalet fast food


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Do you count subway and swiss chalet as fast food


 ^ Lol, yeah I believe so in my opinion. Subway seems to be controversial though when it comes to "fastfood" categorization and level healthiness to some people though. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Do you consider swiss chalet fast food


That's a tough one. I never thought of sit down restaurant food as fast food before. Swiss Chalet is a sit down restaurant. I say no.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> That's a tough one. I never thought of sit down restaurant food as fast food before. Swiss Chalet is a sit down restaurant. I say no.


I usually take out.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> I usually take out.


It's the same food, though.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> It's the same food, though.


Yeah same delicious chicken


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Not often at all. Once or twice a month maybe.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Once every 2 weeks


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

About once a month. I used to eat it a lot as a kid though because I wanted all the Happy Meal toys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't keep track.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

You mean like McDonalds? Once or twice a month.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

About once a week.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Very rarely, maybe around once every 3 months if that? I tend to only eat it if someone else insists on getting it, mainly because of the expense but also due to it nearly always smelling far nicer than it tastes. I always like the idea of fast food much more than the reality.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

As often as possible. :b


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

rarely, as it should be


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe 3 times a year


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I've had it once or at most twice since January. It helps that I'm a creature of habit and I would have to go out of my way to get it.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to have it twice a week now I only have it maybe once a month either when I go out drinking or I go to the casino


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

2 times a week I'd say. I live opposite 2 take-aways which I can smell in the evenings. I also consider fried chicken one of mans great inventions. It does give more motivation to exercise though.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Around once a month.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Once a week! I'd go insane if all I ate was healthy foods. If you count subway I guess its twice a week.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Every once in a while, I'll go and get something. McDonald's fries have always been a weakness. And if you're including pizza, then it's more often than that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe twice in the last 6 months.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe once or twice a week.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Once a week or once every other week. It's a little treat if I'm out and feeling impatient.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

monthly. Im better off just having home made meals.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

4 Times a week because it usually save more money.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Once or twice a year.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Way, _way_, too often.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Places like Jack in the Box and Taco Bell, never. But if things like Chipotle and other similar taquerias count, maybe twice a month?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Rare..... I'm used to


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Never again.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Last time I had any fast food was at the end of the summer and it was glorious. However, I realize it's incredibly unhealthy, so I eat it really rarely.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Rarely, every few months or so. 

Fast food is a rip-off anyway. $8-10 for a meal deal that barely fills you up. Better off eating at a buffet or local restaurant.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Rarely. Before I moved I used to eat it a lot. Like, 2-3 times a week. Since I've moved I eat it once in a blue moon. Actually, it wasn't until I got off work at around midnight today when I decided to take a late night trip to McDonalds. Which was my first time having a burger in a while. I've never had fast food that late before and I was hungry, so it felt nice. And I got to watch Terminator 2 while eating which was awesome.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Literally never.

I'd just as soon die. :afr


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Weekly to monthly it varies. I usually go less often in the winter.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Just had some today, lol. I eat it about 2-3 times a month.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't eaten fast food in years because the burger king that I used to go to would always mess up my order and that stuff is pretty bad for you too so yeah.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a real problem with fast food, for last couple of months, I've been eating it 4-5 times a week, and my weight is spiraling out of control.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few times a week, way more than I should


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

More than I should.


----------



## Man or Cube (Oct 24, 2013)

I used to eat it every week or two. Currently, maybe once or twice a year... and now it kind of just tastes like regret.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe 4-5 times a year at most. Something to do with having to phone up and then answer the door that doesn't appeal to me lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I put 'rarely' but I do get Subway once a week or 2. I guess it depends upon your definition.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> I put 'rarely' but I do get Subway once a week or 2. I guess it depends upon your definition.


Quiznos is where it's at.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

We don't really have any fast food places worth visiting in my area. So maybe three or four times in a year. If I'm in a pinch, or if I feel like getting a pizza. 

Health motivations have nothing to do with it. You can make up a unhealthy diet combo without the help of fast food. So I find this collective stigma to fast food pretty bogus. The only thing I might have against fast food is the lack of variety. In the past decade, this isn't so much the case anymore. Which gains points with the convenience aspect over good health decisions. 
There is also the financial aspect to this. A fast food habit can add up..


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I rarely do because of food issues but I ate a bunch of french fries like 3 or 4 times recently with a bunch of sauces and I swear it went _right to my thighs._


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really love french fries and onion rings but I usually make my own. Fast food wouldn't be too bad every once in a while if it didn't taste like crap.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not so often (anymore). I'm on the poor folk's diet. Seriously, I am trying to save where I can and because food is 'one time use only', it's not even close to testing my resolve.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Rarely because it makes me feel even more unhealthy than normal since I eat unhealthily anyway. Plus, I don't like fast food...I like real food.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Two or three times a year.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Once or twice a month.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rarely.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I try to never eat fast food


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

A few times a month.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Very rarely as I have home cooked food available most of the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

usually, once a week.
Then, there is my Chinese buffet. :lol


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

1-2 times a month.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I normally only go about once every month or two but I've been to McDonalds three times in the last month. I tried a Oreo McFlurry for the first time today and it was pretty good.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

About twice or so per year. Unless restaurants that serve burgers/typical fast food count as well -- then I'd say more like once a month.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

About as often as I eat vending machine food.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Once a month


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A lot, but I hav cut down a littl bit


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I'm a fastfood person. I say 3 times a week. KFC is my fave!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe twice a year. A few more times if you count places like Panda express as being fast food.


----------

